# Frustrated with filters and step down rings.



## Ozarker (Apr 23, 2017)

I need some good advice. I use B+W filters and B+W step down rings. I only have 2 step down rings: 72-77mm and 77-82mm. I still need a 72-82mm, but only because of the filters I own and having to get them all to work together. I'd opt for all 82mm filters and just have two rings, but that isn't how things worked out since I got the EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II. It's 82 mm filter size kinda messed up my long term plans.

Here's the problem: Filters getting stuck to the rings. I do have the wrenches, but what a PIA that is! The problem is especially prevalent with circular polarizers.

It there a case to be made for having a set of filters for each lens size (Expensive)? Or do you guys go at it like I am attempting... get all 82mm filters and just use the step down rings? This doesn't always allow a hood to be used.

If just using the step down rings, do any of you lubricate them with glycerin soap or anything?

Sometimes I don't realize how tight I get them, I guess, even though I do make an effort to not crank down on them. It seems "finger tight" is sometimes too tight. Once they are stuck, they are really stuck until I get home to the wrenches. By then, I've missed the shot I wanted.

It seems that step down rings are always the problem. My filters have never got stuck on the lens... the rings either.

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2017)

I have a set of B+W step-up (potayto-potaahto) rings, which I almost never use. My most commonly used filters are CPL and 10-stop ND, and I have both in 77mm, 82mm, and 145mm (I also have a 3-stop ND in 72mm for outdoor portraits with the 35/85/135 trinity. The only time I use the rings is on the rare occasions I filter the 67mm threads on my 70-300L. 

So, I'd say eat the cost and get both sizes. Stuck filters are a PITA.


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 23, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have a set of B+W step-up (potayto-potaahto) rings, which I almost never use. My most commonly used filters are CPL and 10-stop ND, and I have both in 77mm, 82mm, and 145mm (I also have a 3-stop ND in 72mm for outdoor portraits with the 35/85/135 trinity. The only time I use the rings is on the rare occasions I filter the 67mm threads on my 70-300L.
> 
> So, I'd say eat the cost and get both sizes. Stuck filters are a PITA.



+1. 3-stop for the fast primes, 6 or 10 stop and polarizers for the zooms at 77 and 82mm, which means the zooms are used for landscape shots.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 23, 2017)

Random Orbits said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I have a set of B+W step-up (potayto-potaahto) rings, which I almost never use. My most commonly used filters are CPL and 10-stop ND, and I have both in 77mm, 82mm, and 145mm (I also have a 3-stop ND in 72mm for outdoor portraits with the 35/85/135 trinity. The only time I use the rings is on the rare occasions I filter the 67mm threads on my 70-300L.
> ...



Unfortunately, I think you men are right. A set of filters for each lens size is optimal. The rings are too much of a headache, and when one is hauling around $10k+ in glass... what the hell. Nothing worse than stuck rings, and no I don't think carrying around the plastic fantastic wrenches is a nice solution.


----------



## SecureGSM (Apr 23, 2017)

A brass made step down ring won't stuck. Sensei Pro is the cheaper option that is available from B&H.

_www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1026571-REG/sensei_surp_7282_pro_72_82mm_brass_step_up.html/prm/alsVwDtl

Heliopan is the premium product if price was not an issue. 
Personally, I cannot imagine hauling around 4 sets of CPL and ND filters in 4 different sizes. It is a bulk that you can easily avoid with a brass step down ring.
There is a hidden benefit to using oversized ND filter on ultra wide filterable glass: eliminated vignetting due to the filter rim positioned well outside of the lens FOV


----------



## retroreflection (Apr 23, 2017)

I don't recommend lubricating the threads, because you can't guarantee that gunk will stay in place (sensor contamination is a real risk). There is a theoretical market opportunity for a permanent surface treatment on this stuff. That assumes galling is the problem, not a bit of distortion. The likely customer response would be to buy the cheaper stuff anyhow, so should a business even try?
I would also challenge you on missing the shot because you can't get the step down rings off. Shouldn't you power through without the filter?
My most common filter use is with rectangular ND grads, so a form of rings always goes with them. I have never had sticking troubles with those rings. I think the extra gripping surface really helps.


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 23, 2017)

I too tried step-up rings. CanonFanBoy makes the great point of spending big bucks on a lens to catch special moments, then fumbling with rings, wrenches...Finally decided to just bite the bullet and get polarizers for all my filter sizes, and one ND filter for two fast primes with the same filter size.

Anytime I put my gear bag together, I just match the three or so lenses with their respective filters.

I've bought a couple perfect condition used CP filters from B&H, saving quite a bit of $$.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 23, 2017)

retroreflection said:


> I would also challenge you on missing the shot because you can't get the step down rings off. Shouldn't you power through without the filter?



When my 82mm circular polarizer is stuck to a filter ring and the shot requires that I use a 6 stop ND filter in the middle of the day like below... no, I can't just power through.  Yes, I could take a snapshot, but the effect wouldn't be nice.


----------

